# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  aimbot on overwatch using BADUSB like in CS:GO?

## AnonymousD

recently I have heard that this guy, is using a BADUSB memory hack in overwatch just like it did in CSGO. And until now, it is undetectable and very humanized, 
it is customized hack and apparently its about 190$ per month. 

I was wondering if anyone know info about these hacks. (In the video it says "Memory hack user vs hand" as he started streamer but he later admitted that he used BADUSB hack.

----------


## Tail

idk if that dude actually pays 190 a month when I pay 100 for a better humanised aimbot than that for lifetime lol

----------


## POETS

> idk if that dude actually pays 190 a month when I pay 100 for a better humanised aimbot than that for lifetime lol



what aimbot do you use?

----------


## zYN100

Can anyone PM me aabout where I can go about getting a memory hack? I'm fully aware of the risks involved in terms of getting my accounts banned but I'm curious to look at the prices and package options. ty in advance

----------


## Jiseki

> Can anyone PM me aabout where I can go about getting a memory hack? I'm fully aware of the risks involved in terms of getting my accounts banned but I'm curious to look at the prices and package options. ty in advance


Then you better start learning korean and investing in bitcoin, because that's basically all you're gonna find for memory hacks.

----------


## tgjh0226

Um..As a korean user....that streamer in the video said that he used BADUSB hack himself. And the file name of BADUSB hack is a.exe as i know. And the player, nicknamed VANSQUAD, is the one of Ranker in overwatch and he also uses BADUSB hack like the streamer. We, Korean, can buy that hack verry easy by surffing on YouTube..BUT, sometimes you can find that on Google! Just spend 30 to 40 min googling.. not that hard..



sorry for bad english...

----------


## trashjoe

any proof?

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Then you better start learning korean and investing in bitcoin, because that's basically all you're gonna find for memory hacks.


chinese, not korean. Koreans do not have many memory cheats anymore because pcbangs closed. youll be better off googling things in chinese.

----------


## AnonymousD

> chinese, not korean. Koreans do not have many memory cheats anymore because pcbangs closed. youll be better off googling things in chinese.


Yah... The koreans are famous for hacks because they snipe streamers using hacks.. but if you look in to them they are just chinese hack resellers or they just bought off chinese.

----------


## godjira13

scam ( Ai8mbo6#3908 )

----------


## HyperAim_Shop

> Um..As a korean user....that streamer in the video said that he used BADUSB hack himself. And the file name of BADUSB hack is a.exe as i know. And the player, nicknamed VANSQUAD, is the one of Ranker in overwatch and he also uses BADUSB hack like the streamer. We, Korean, can buy that hack verry easy by surffing on YouTube..BUT, sometimes you can find that on Google! Just spend 30 to 40 min googling.. not that hard..
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad english...


I'm Korean too, he is using Shanghai, not BADUSB.

----------

